# Welche Grafikkarte nutzt du derzeit zum Spielen? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)



## PCGH_Raff (26. November 2018)

Moin!

Neue Produkte, neue Umfrage: Welche Grafikkarten nutzt ihr derzeit zum Spielen?

Wenn ihr mehrere Systeme habt, zählt die (aktuell) meistgenutzte Grafikkarte.
Wenn ihr gerade aufgerüstet habt, dann schreibt doch bitte dazu, von welcher auf welche Grafikkarte.

*2018:
*3. Quartal
2. Quartal
1. Quartal
*
2017:*
Winter
Herbst
Sommer
Frühjahr

*2016:*
Winter
Sommer
April/Mai
Februar/März
Januar

*2015:*
Oktober - Dezember
Juli + August
April + Mai
März
Februar
Januar

*2014:*
Dezember
Oktober
Juli/August
Mai/Juni
März
Januar

*2013:*
Dezember
November
Oktober
September
August
Juli
Juni
Mai
April
März
Februar
Januar

*2012:
*Dezember
November
Oktober
September
August
Juli
Juni
Mai
April
März
Februar
Januar*

2011:
*Dezember
November
Oktober
September
August
Juli
Juni
Mai
April
März
Februar
Januar
*
2010:
*Dezember
November
Oktober
September
August
Juli
Juni
Mai
April
März
Februar
Januar

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. November 2018)

PowerColor Radeon RX 580 Red Devil 8GB GDDR5


----------



## der_yappi (26. November 2018)

Sapphire Radeon RX470 Nitrous+ mit 8GB


----------



## Tolotos66 (26. November 2018)

Sapphire RX 580 Nitro+ Special Edition und sehr zufrieden.
Gruß T.


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (26. November 2018)

Zotac GTX 1080 AMP Extreme @ 2100 Mhz stabiel sehr zufriden 

MFG


----------



## mgiceman311 (26. November 2018)

EVGA GTX 1070 SC...


----------



## kleinerEisbär (26. November 2018)

Zotac RTX2080 AMP!, für 500€ konnte man da doch nicht nein sagen


----------



## -Chefkoch- (26. November 2018)

[x] Geforce GTX 1070

Zumindest bis zum April 2019, dann kommt im Zuge eines neuen Monitors auch eine neue Grafikkarte.


----------



## Herbststurm (26. November 2018)

GeForce® GTX 1070 Xtreme Gaming


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. November 2018)

*Nvidia Geforce GTX1080Ti*
Das wird auch so bleiben, bei der Leistung übertrifft lediglich die RTX2080Ti meine Karte, da der Preis der RTX2080Ti jedoch unverhältnismäßig ist und die neuen Techniken zu Leistungshungrig sind, wo auch meine Lieblingsspiele diese Techniken nicht haben und nicht bekommen werden, kann ich getrost davon Abstand nehmen, also ohne schlechtes Gefühl eine Generation überspringen.
Erst wenn AMD Anno Domini ~2020 wieder eigene HighEnd Karten bringt wird es wohl wieder spannend werden, das hat auch sein gutes, ich rüste die letzten Jahren immer wenig auf, also man spart Geld.


----------



## LastManStanding (26. November 2018)

Die Kleine Uralte 1080Ti mit 1970Mhz Vernunfts-Takt. 
Für FHD noch völlig ausreichend....
Für WQHD noch gut...
Für 4K auf dem Beamer hab ich noch ne 2. Aorus in Petto


----------



## hanfi104 (26. November 2018)

Die 1080TI ist gekommen um zu bleiben. Liegt wohl auch am Preis des Nachfolgers, aber sie reicht halt dicke.


----------



## Deimos (27. November 2018)

[x] Eine olle 980TI... Eine neuere Karte hat mich bisher nicht überzeugt und/oder war mir zu teuer für das Gebotene.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. November 2018)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Zotac RTX2080 AMP!, für 500€ konnte man da doch nicht nein sagen



Cheater.  

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (27. November 2018)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Zotac RTX2080 AMP!, für 500€ konnte man da doch nicht nein sagen



Das ist mal ein Deal. Gratz.

La vie la france  la Vega


----------



## RtZk (27. November 2018)

1080 Ti, aber nur bis zur Nvidia 7nm Generation, dann wandert der 102er Chip in mein Gehäuse.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (27. November 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Cheater.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Wenn ich daran denke das hier verpasst zu haben: 8GB Gainward GeForce RTX 2080 Phantom GS DDR6 (Retail) - mydealz.de
Könnte ich mir immernoch in den Arsch beißen für


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. November 2018)

Nicht übel. 33 Prozent auf eine Ti – so einen Deal bräuchte es.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Perseus88 (27. November 2018)

Von einer Evga 1070 FTW ICX, auf eine ASUS Vega 64 OC


----------



## beren2707 (27. November 2018)

[X] 1050 Ti

Auch der Black Friday und der Cyber Monday konnten mich immer noch nicht dazu verleiten, endlich aufzurüsten und die 1050 Ti in Rente zu schicken. Vielleicht wird es dann im Frühjahr/Sommer 2019 gleich eine 7nm Karte.


----------



## onlygaming (27. November 2018)

GTX 1080 Phoenix GS mit 1860Mhz @0,82 V

Wird auch noch lange so bleiben


----------



## Jimiblu (27. November 2018)

MSI Gaming 1070 X


----------



## Hacksplash (27. November 2018)

_Radeon HD 7950 / R9 280

_
immerhin muss ich noch nicht "Andere HD 7000" oder "Radeon HD xxxx-Serie" ankreuzen


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (27. November 2018)

Seit wenigen Monaten bastelt in Form einer gebrauchten 1070 meine erste grüne Grafikkarte die Pixel zu einem Bild zusammen. Bei den Preisen bleibt das auch einige Zeit so.


----------



## OinkFrit (27. November 2018)

ASUS RX 580 Arez Strix OC 8GB

Hoffe, dass AMD irgendwann mal NVDIA im Highendsektor wieder näher kommt, damit die Preise wieder "menschlicher" werden. Monopol-Margen zahle ich nicht


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Dezember 2018)

Weiterhin eine, aufgrund der üppigen Speichermenge, bessere 980Ti 2.0 aka 1080Ti.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. Dezember 2018)

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der Titan X Pascal und der Titan Xp? Ich dachte bisher immer, das seien die selben GPUs (also, dass das P eben für Pascal steht).


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (1. Dezember 2018)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der Titan X Pascal und der Titan Xp? Ich dachte bisher immer, das seien die selben GPUs (also, dass das P eben für Pascal steht).



Die eine ist schneller als die andere, mehr fällt mir Grade auch nicht ein.


@Umfrage
Gainward Gtx 1080 GLH@2063mhz

Für 1440p ausreichend, für 2160p zu langsam.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Dezember 2018)

Eine RTX 2080 in Form der MSI RTX 2080 Duke 8G OC mit einem EK Vector GPU-Fullcoverkühler.


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2018)

[x] Radeon RX 580

Die reicht mir derzeit vollkommen für das flüssige zocken in FHD 144hz. 
In ca 2 Jahren hole ich mir eine neue schätze ich mal.


----------



## Kindercola (3. Dezember 2018)

HD7970 von Sapphire -> läuft nach wie vor und wird´s auch noch müssen  
Wenn die jetzt abrauchen würde, dann kommt wahrscheinlich zur Zeit  580 rein. Ansonsten reicht die für meine Spiele noch mehr als Dicke aus


----------



## RtZk (3. Dezember 2018)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der Titan X Pascal und der Titan Xp? Ich dachte bisher immer, das seien die selben GPUs (also, dass das P eben für Pascal steht).



Die Titan X Pascal ist ein beschnittener 102er, die Titan Xp ist der Vollausbau des 102er.


----------



## HisN (3. Dezember 2018)

Aufgerüstet von Titan X Pascal nach 2080TI.


----------



## 3dfx01 (3. Dezember 2018)

Das hat sich ja voll gelohnt, nVidia schickt dir sicher bald ein Dankschreiben für die Spende


----------



## Amon (3. Dezember 2018)

GTX1070Ti. Reicht mir völlig für zocken in 1440p.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (4. Dezember 2018)

Sapphire RX580 Nitro+ 8 GB mit einem netten Undervolting. Die Radeons sind nach wie vor exzellente Elektro-Heizungen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Dezember 2018)

3dfx01 schrieb:


> Das hat sich ja voll gelohnt, nVidia schickt dir sicher bald ein Dankschreiben für die Spende



Werden beide ausgereizt, sind's +30 bis 40 Prozent.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## MasterBraster (4. Dezember 2018)

Aufgerüstet von GTX 960 zur EVGA 1070ti (gab für 370 Kröten)


----------



## orca113 (4. Dezember 2018)

Nutze noch meine GTX1070 Phoenix GS die ich zur einer GLH geflasht habe auf dem zweiten Bios.

Eine RTX 2080 reizt mich aber ich überlege ob sich das lohnt. Wäre interessant mit Hinblick auf Nutzungsdauer. Meine GTX1070 ist auch schon sehr lange im Einsatz.


----------



## sunburst1988 (4. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir bleibt, fürs erste, meine GTX1070 Zotac AMP! Extreme im Gehäuse. Mal schauen was Teslas Nachfolger so bringt...

Das aktuelle Preis/Leistungsverhältnis tut einfach zu sehr weh und in WQHD läuft bisher immernoch alles prima.


----------



## trigger831 (4. Dezember 2018)

GTX 1080TI passt mit dem Accelero III geradeso ins Gehäuse.^^


----------



## Denekro (4. Dezember 2018)

zur Zeit nutze ich noch die R9 270x, aber ab nächster Woche eine RX580


----------



## Jläbbischer (4. Dezember 2018)

Meine R9 270X wird schjon gar nicht mehr aufgeführt...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2018)

Leider kann man nicht doppelt abstimmen das es bei mir vom Resourcenhunger des Spiels abhängt > GTX 980 oder GTX Titan X SLI

Hab jetzt mal die Titan's angegeben.


----------



## theTPH (5. Dezember 2018)

Gerade auf eine MSI RTX 2080 Trio gewechselt  Mal sehen was man aus dem Biest so rauskitzeln kann sobald es unter Wasser steht


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Dezember 2018)

Jläbbischer schrieb:


> Meine R9 270X wird schjon gar nicht mehr aufgeführt...



                      -> Radeon HD 78x0 / *R9 270(X)* / R7 370/265              

Relativ mittig. Zusammengefasst, weil gleiche Chip-Basis und ähnliche Leistung.




theTPH schrieb:


> Gerade auf eine MSI RTX 2080 Trio gewechselt  Mal sehen was man aus dem Biest so rauskitzeln kann sobald es unter Wasser steht



Gegenüber dem starken Standardkühler nicht mehr sooo viel. Merke: Je besser das Produkt ab Werk ist, desto weniger bringt Wasser (es sei denn, man packt ein 450-Watt-BIOS drauf ).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Jläbbischer (5. Dezember 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> -> Radeon HD 78x0 / *R9 270(X)* / R7 370/265
> 
> Relativ mittig. Zusammengefasst, weil gleiche Chip-Basis und ähnliche Leistung.




Danke dir. Wenns Weihnachtsgeld zusammengesammelt ist, wirds da auch nen Nachfolger geben. Mal schuen, ob ich zur Abwechslung mal zu Nvidia greife.


----------



## EyRaptor (5. Dezember 2018)

[x] rx 580

Die letzten Wochen eine Sapphire NITRO+ RX 580 Limited Edition im Main-PC und im Zweitsystem eine Gigabyte Aorus rx 580 XTR.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. Dezember 2018)

Da sich Veganer anscheinend ungern outen, muss ich mal den Anfang wagen:
[X] Radeon RX Vega 64 Air


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Dezember 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Da sich Veganer anscheinend ungern outen, muss ich mal den Anfang wagen:
> [X] Radeon RX Vega 64 Air



Müsste ich jetzt auch anklicken, denn derzeit werkelt der Vega-FE-Rechner hauptsächlich. Wird vorgewärmt für den neuen "Wundertreiber". 

[x] Titan X Pascal
[   ] Radeon Vega FE in Teilzeit
[   ] Radeon R9 Nano noch seltener

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rolk (6. Dezember 2018)

Hier ist noch ein überzeugter Veganer. 

Momentan mache ich Sadist aber ein Downgrade und teste was mit einer RX570 8GB @UHD so geht. 30 fps Gaming Incoming.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. Dezember 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Müsste ich jetzt auch anklicken, denn derzeit werkelt der Vega-FE-Rechner hauptsächlich. Wird vorgewärmt für den neuen "Wundertreiber".
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Weißt du, wann der Treiber so ungefähr erscheinen soll? Ich bin neugierig!


----------



## noghry (6. Dezember 2018)

Immer noch eine Radeon RX Vega 56


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Dezember 2018)

Eine schöne Evga gtx 1080 Classified

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scully1234 (6. Dezember 2018)

interessant schon über 10% RTX User in dem kurzen Zeitraum seit Release 


Aber die Karten sind ja viiieeel zu teuer u keiner kauft sie  mimmimmi typisch Deutschland 


Die Wahrheit sieht wie immer mal wieder anders aus, ich warte schon auf Steam im nächsten Jahr


----------



## VoodaGod (6. Dezember 2018)

letztes mal hatte ich noch die rx 470 angegeben, da diese meiner windows vm zugewiesen ist, aber seit steam proton benutze ich wieder hauptsächlich meine MSI 7970 Twin Frozr zum zocken, und die reicht locker für die games auf dem pile of shame


----------



## bjoernhens (6. Dezember 2018)

Sapphire Nitro+ RX580 Special Edition und sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Sascha1988 (6. Dezember 2018)

Palit GTX 1080ti Super Jetstream


----------



## dangee (6. Dezember 2018)

scully1234 schrieb:


> interessant schon über 10% RTX User in dem kurzen Zeitraum seit Release
> 
> 
> Aber die Karten sind ja viiieeel zu teuer u keiner kauft sie  mimmimmi typisch Deutschland
> ...




na wie üblich unterteilt sich die Community zwischen lautstarken (unglaublich ausdauernd repetitiven) Nörglern und dem Rest (den stilleren Nicht-Käufern und Käufern) - das verzerrt die Wahrnehmung stets sehr ins Negative


----------



## Palmdale (6. Dezember 2018)

Immer wieder interessant mit anzusehen, wie gnadenlos überrepräsentiert die Vega Karten in Nerdforen sind 

Bei mir steckt weiterhin die MSI GTX 1080Ti Gaming X drin, da ich die Leistung einer 2080Ti oder späterer Modell (noch) nicht benötige. Da müssen erst die Wunschmonitore das Licht der Welt erblicken.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (6. Dezember 2018)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Immer wieder interessant mit anzusehen, wie gnadenlos überrepräsentiert die Vega Karten in Nerdforen sind



Lass uns Veganer doch in Ruhe rumveganern 
Überrepräsentiert würd ich's nicht nennen. ^^


----------



## XXTREME (6. Dezember 2018)

[x] Geforce GTX 1070.....noch. Ändert sich aber mit Einführung von Navi denke ich.


----------



## LOGIC (7. Dezember 2018)

Asus ROG Strix RTX 2070 OC Gaming und Hyppa


----------



## scully1234 (7. Dezember 2018)

dangee schrieb:


> na wie üblich unterteilt sich die Community zwischen lautstarken (unglaublich ausdauernd repetitiven) Nörglern und dem Rest (den stilleren Nicht-Käufern und Käufern) - das verzerrt die Wahrnehmung stets sehr ins Negative



muss ja bald schon wieder ne Umfrage kommen ,wenn die "Trex" rauskommt, die sich ja angeblich dann auch niiiiemand kauft

hach ja das Lebbe is nich fair zu den ganzen Hatern


----------



## Azrael783 (7. Dezember 2018)

Bin gerade von einer 1070 auf eine Vega64 umgestiegen. Hauptgrund: Nutzung von Free Sync


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Dezember 2018)

scully1234 schrieb:


> muss ja bald schon wieder ne Umfrage kommen ,wenn die "Trex" rauskommt, die sich ja angeblich dann auch niiiiemand kauft
> 
> hach ja das Lebbe is nich fair zu den ganzen Hatern



Titan V, kaum teurer, wurde hier ebenfalls nicht gekauft. Irgendwo hört's halt bei jedem auf.  

Dass so viele eine RTX 2080 Ti gekauft haben, verstehe ich aber wirklich nicht. Und ich bin ein Nerd. Uns geht's offenbar wirklich sehr, sehr gut.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## scully1234 (7. Dezember 2018)

ich kenne auch schon mindestens 4 ernsthafte Interessenten für den Trex, die Dunkelziffer wird wohl noch höher liegen

Und wie gesagt jetzt schon über 10% RTX User hier in der Umfrage ,zeigt eben mal wieder, das Konzerne doch besser wissen, wo sie ihre Produkte rational einzupreisen haben

Diese Preisdiskussionen gibt es schon solange es Grafikkarten gibt , und die werden bei der nächsten Gen wieder von neuen beginnen

Nur eines gab es bisher nicht ,den Verzicht auf neue Hardware


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Dezember 2018)

Count me in. Ich bin sehr interessiert, allerdings ist das Ding ziemlich genau 1.500 Steinchen zu teuer.  So dürfte es vielen gehen.



scully1234 schrieb:


> Nur eines gab es bisher nicht ,den Verzicht auf neue Hardware



Das passiert, wenn die Preise weiter steigen oder die Leute lernen, sich zu beherrschen. Letzteres wird viel einfacher, wenn Ersteres voranschreitet. Alternativ, aber am wenigsten toll wären Krisenzeiten, in denen tatsächlich kein Geld für Luxus übrig ist.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Tiz92 (7. Dezember 2018)

Seit 2 Wochen eine Gigabyte RTX 2070. Riesiger Sprung von einer 7970. CPU immer noch einen i7 5820k den ich aber bald übertakten werde.


----------



## Verak (7. Dezember 2018)

Gerade erst GPU sowie Monitor aufgerüstet, siehe Signatur. Von einer R9 390 und einem 24" 75Hz Freesync Monitor.


----------



## Unfaced (11. Dezember 2018)

Habe nun meine GTX770 mit einer Vega56 ersetzt


----------



## shootme55 (11. Dezember 2018)

Eigentlich spiele ich auf einer ATI Radeon 7500 16MB, aber ich hab dieses Monat ein mal auf dem Stand-PC AC Syndicate  gestartet.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (12. Dezember 2018)

vom MSI 980GTX auf MSI 1080Ti


----------



## Maexen (13. Dezember 2018)

Auch wenn ich mir eigentlich eine 1070 gebraucht holen wollte (bin jedoch auf Ebay einem Betrug unterlaufen...), so reicht die 1050 Ti ehrlich gesagt für das meiste, was ich so daddel aus. Wie liest man so oft, erstmal "Pile of Shame" abbauen, das wäre bei mir auch echt bitter nötig. Was man da so anhäuft über die Jahre... Klasse an der Karte ist freilich der geringe Verbrauch, das ist ja auch was feines.


----------



## Guru4GPU (21. Dezember 2018)

Zur Zeit eine XFX Radeon RX 470 4GiB Single Fan

Den Kühler habe ich aber gegen eine Raijintek Morpheus mit E-Loop Lüfter und zusätzlich der Arctic Accelero Backplate getauscht

Die GPU wird selbst mit 800 RPM nicht wärmer als 65°C - unter 100% Last


----------



## Regresh (21. Dezember 2018)

AMD 590 Sapphire Nitro+


----------



## xcruel (25. Dezember 2018)

Asus ROG Strix GTX 1070 8GB
Reicht dicke


----------



## Pegasus60 (25. Dezember 2018)

Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX Vega 56


----------



## Pegasus60 (25. Dezember 2018)

Meine MSI Gtx 1070 Gamingx wurde wegen Freesync gegen eine Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX Vega 56 ausgetauscht


----------



## GEChun (25. Dezember 2018)

Immer noch GTX 1080... und nach wie vor auf einen besseren Nachfolger am warten!

Hoffentlich passiert da bald mal was...


----------



## Hans_ (25. Dezember 2018)

Aktuell RX 480, die mittlerweile hart an ihre Grenzen stößt.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Dezember 2018)

[x] MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X


----------



## GamerFx (28. Dezember 2018)

Erst vor kurzem von einer AMD R9 290X auf eine RX Vega 56 aufgerüstet.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (10. Januar 2019)

Immer noch eine GTX 970, die auf dem letzten Loch pfeift und schön Artefakte produziert. Kann mich zur Zeit aber nicht für irgendwas neues entscheiden, da es für mich Preis- Leistungsmäßig kein wirklich gutes upgrade gibt.


----------



## sunburst1988 (11. Januar 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Immer noch eine GTX 970, die auf dem letzten Loch pfeift und schön Artefakte produziert. Kann mich zur Zeit aber nicht für irgendwas neues entscheiden, da es für mich Preis- Leistungsmäßig kein wirklich gutes upgrade gibt.



DIe 1070 wird momentan immer günstiger. Bis zur nächsten Generation hättest du damit erstmal dicke genug Leistung, zumindest in 1080p, bei 1440p wird es in den aktuellsten Spielen langsam enger.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (11. Januar 2019)

Ich hätte gern eine, die für 4K gerüstet ist, da wirds mit der 1070 schon wieder recht eng. In 1080p (was ich zur Zeit nutze) würde mir die Leistung locker ausreichen (hier tut es die 970 ja auch schon ganz gut).


----------



## sunburst1988 (11. Januar 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern eine, die für 4K gerüstet ist, da wirds mit der 1070 schon wieder recht eng.



Das ist wohl wahr. Für 4k kommen eigentlich nur eine 1080ti, 2080ti oder demnächst die Vega VII in Frage. Einzig erschwinglich wäre da wohl nur eine gebrauchte 1080ti.

Ansonsten auf Navi oder Ampere warten...


----------



## DIY-Junkie (11. Januar 2019)

Erschwinglich definiere ich eher so: <300 €.
Ist aber unrealistisch, das muss ich wohl einsehen. Eine GTX 1080 oder RX Vega 56 reicht nicht?
Ich hoffe ja, dass es von der Radeon VII eine kleinere Schwester geben wird. Nur eine Version à la friss oder stirb wäre doch sehr ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Scriptor (11. Januar 2019)

Aktuell nutze ich noch ne RX580 die mit reduzierten Details auch für Wqhd noch reicht.
Bei Navi werde ich dann bestimmt wieder schwach


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. Januar 2019)

Ich tausche Heute meine RX 580 gegen eine 1050 ti oc von Zotac. Ich spiele im Moment eh nich viel am  PC und wenn dann bin ich gerade voll im Civ V Fieber. Meine Tochter freut sich dann über den Leistungsschub und die Karte darüber, das sie endlich was darstellen darf.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Januar 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Erschwinglich definiere ich eher so: <300 €.
> Ist aber unrealistisch, das muss ich wohl einsehen. Eine GTX 1080 oder RX Vega 56 reicht nicht?
> Ich hoffe ja, dass es von der Radeon VII eine kleinere Schwester geben wird. Nur eine Version à la friss oder stirb wäre doch sehr ungewöhnlich.



Die Radeon Seven ist bereits abgespeckt (Compute Units). Über viele Jahre war die teuerste Variante hingegen der Vollausbau, allerdings kommen im Falle von Vega 20 diese wertvollen Chips exklusiv auf der Radeon Instinct MI60  zum Einsatz, für die man wesentlich mehr Geld verlangen kann. Ich fände eine Vega VII mit abgespecktem Speicher-Subsystem allerdings auch interessant, da man dann auch die GPUs verkaufen kann, die einen "Hau" bei einem Controller oder einem HBM-Stack (etwa bei der Montage) abbekommen haben. 12 GiByte und 3.072 Bit: Das kennen wir schon von der Titan V. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (12. Januar 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Radeon Seven ist bereits abgespeckt (Compute Units). Über viele Jahre war die teuerste Variante hingegen der Vollausbau, allerdings kommen im Falle von Vega 20 diese wertvollen Chips exklusiv auf der Radeon Instinct MI60  zum Einsatz, für die man wesentlich mehr Geld verlangen kann. Ich fände eine Vega VII mit abgespecktem Speicher-Subsystem allerdings auch interessant, da man dann auch die GPUs verkaufen kann, die einen "Hau" bei einem Controller oder einem HBM-Stack (etwa bei der Montage) abbekommen haben. 12 GiByte und 3.072 Bit: Das kennen wir schon von der Titan V.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Vielleicht geht das einfach nicht. Wäre möglich, dass der Speichercontroller das nicht mitmacht. (Nur ne Annahme)


----------



## DIY-Junkie (12. Januar 2019)

Bei Vega gabs ja wenigstens auch zwei Consumer Varianten. Eine Radeon VII mit 12 Gb wäre tatsächlich interessant, wenn sie RTX 2070 Niveau erreicht und das gleiche oder etwas weniger kostet.


----------



## Ernte73 (12. Januar 2019)

Von Gtx 960 zu Rx 570 Nitro+ für 70€ gewechselt und 2 Spielegutscheine mitgenommen.
Ein fairer Deal.


----------



## Rolk (13. Januar 2019)

iWebi schrieb:


> Das wäre dann aber keine gute Leistung für 4K. Die VII ist schon das mind. an Gefühle was man für 4K benötigt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Man kann selbst mit einer RX570 in 4K spielen. Mehr als Xbox One X Grafik und FPS sind dann halt nicht drin.


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> [x] Radeon RX 580
> 
> Die reicht mir derzeit vollkommen für das flüssige zocken in FHD 144hz.
> In ca 2 Jahren hole ich mir eine neue schätze ich mal.


Änderung: Ich werde wohl bis Navi warten und dann upgraden.


----------



## bschicht86 (15. Januar 2019)

Hab jetzt meine 7970 gegen eine Vega 64 getauscht.


----------



## EyRaptor (15. Januar 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> [x] rx 580
> 
> Die letzten Wochen eine Sapphire NITRO+ RX 580 Limited Edition im Main-PC und im Zweitsystem eine Gigabyte Aorus rx 580 XTR.


auch Änderung: jetzt ne Vega 56 @ H2O 
Eine Option wie "[x] es ist kompliziert" wäre au nicht schlecht


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Januar 2019)

Zwischenzeitlich sind mehr Grafikkarten erschienen, als von uns Ende November antizipiert. Daher wird es Anfang Februar eine Neuauflage des Polls geben (ursprünglich erst für das Q2 geplant).

-> Ihr könnt dann eure Änderungen eintragen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Orth (16. Januar 2019)

[X] GTX970, immer noch ... upgrade=1xalles muß leider noch warten.


----------



## Tilfred (18. Januar 2019)

Ich habe zu Weihnachten meine GTX 1060 6 Gig gegen eine RTX 2080 getauscht. Und ich muß sagen, obwohl ich es nicht gedacht habe: 4K rockt und rollt!


----------



## DIY-Junkie (18. Januar 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Eine Option wie "[x] es ist kompliziert" wäre au nicht schlecht



Wäre ich auch dafür.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Januar 2019)

[x] MSI *GeForce GTX 1070* Gaming X


----------



## Happy1337 (21. Januar 2019)

RX480@580


----------



## Dynamitarde (21. Januar 2019)

Ich habe mir eine XFX Radeon RX Vega 64 Air gekauft und ein Phoenix drauf gemacht. Ach Ja und natürlich ein optimiertes  XFXRadeon RX Vega 64 Liquid Bios installiert.


----------



## emsiq (21. Januar 2019)

Seit zwei Wochen eine EVGA 2080 Ti FTW3 Ultra mit tollen Artefakten und Blackscreens.
"RTX/RMA just works"


----------



## RRe36 (23. Januar 2019)

Seit Dezember einen Asus Vega 64 Strix mit Ghettomod :p


----------



## urkent (23. Januar 2019)

gut, dann schreibe ich mal dazu. 
Von gebrauchter 1080 auf 2080.
gekriegt auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt für 500,-
ich dachte die wäre evtl. kaputt
aber 0,96V, bei 1905 mhz bei 140 Watt und 55 Grad max.        /halt ja . . .  ich glaube schon das die irgendwie kaputt ist. normal ist das nicht


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. April 2019)

Hier geht's weiter: Welche Grafikkarte nutzt du derzeit zum Spielen? (Q2 2019)

MfG
Raff


----------

